# Growing with my Aero Garden



## AEROPONIC (May 21, 2007)

My first grow with my ag was a good experience for me. I've learned alot. But unfortunitly my first couple of plants died. I did'nt know what i was doing. I was useing the wrong amount of nutrients from aero garden and not checking the ph level. No extra lights which i use on each side of my aero garden. Now i got it all for my next grow. And that turn out to be a set back. I only grew two plants these time and they turn out to be both males. Oh well what you're gonna do?  LOL. Now i know a little something i will order me some white widow and haze seeds soon! I had a good practise.


----------



## Kenwood guy (May 22, 2007)

AEROPONIC said:
			
		

> My first grow with my ag was a good experience for me. I've learned alot. But unfortunitly my first couple of plants died. I did'nt know what i was doing. I was useing the wrong amount of nutrients from aero garden and not checking the ph level. No extra lights which i use on each side of my aero garden. Now i got it all for my next grow. And that turn out to be a set back. I only grew two plants these time and they turn out to be both males. Oh well what you're gonna do? LOL. Now i know a little something i will order me some white widow and haze seeds soon! I had a good practise.


 


I have heard of aero garden does it work like it does on tv???

here is a link http://www.gosale.com/show_product.php/4918134-59493/-aerogrow-aerogarden-garden-kit-black


----------

